# I have RCI, looking to go to Disney end of 2014 - feeling overwhelmed



## squierjosh (Mar 28, 2013)

When I look at resorts around Disney World, I'm a bit overwhelmed by the options available. I'm not even sure where to start or when to start. Tell me your favorite RCI resorts that are close to Disney. Anything within walking distance? Or with a free shuttle?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 28, 2013)

A gentle suggestion:  join TUG so you can acess the member's only ratings and reviews.  Check out the top rated Orlando Resorts, narrow it down, and then come back and ask questions about the ones you are interested in.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 28, 2013)

There are no resorts outside of Disney within walking distance. 

Disney Vacation Club resorts are the only ones I know have free shuttles.  They also provide transportation to / from the airport.  Well worth the extra cost of exchanging into those resorts without a car.  

The Disney food you must eat day after day while on property is another discussion all together.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 28, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ...The Disney food you must eat day after day while on property is another discussion all together.



And that is WHY my second FREE SWA checked bag is used. I bring food to cook when staying onsite Disney ...

Besides, the TSA would steal my GOLD BARS that I would have to bring to pay for a week's worth of Disney food.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Mar 28, 2013)

Last time I checked, Westgate Lakes in Orlando (not sure about the other Westgate timeshares) has a free shuttle to the theme parks. And yes, when we go, we pack all the food and drinks for the day! The cheapest food to buy at WDW = popcorn for $4.

TS


----------



## maspaws (Mar 28, 2013)

*Bonnet Creek*

We love Bonnet Creek, it is a beautiful resort, free shuttle to park, at least it was last year.  Units very clean and spacious.  Not far from Downtown Disney, all the amenities you ever want.  Huge pool, lazy river......


----------



## squierjosh (Mar 29, 2013)

But I've been reading on here that DVC is basically impossible to trade into with RCI. Is this not true?



rickandcindy23 said:


> There are no resorts outside of Disney within walking distance.
> 
> Disney Vacation Club resorts are the only ones I know have free shuttles.  They also provide transportation to / from the airport.  Well worth the extra cost of exchanging into those resorts without a car.
> 
> The Disney food you must eat day after day while on property is another discussion all together.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Mar 29, 2013)

No it's quite easy if you setup an ongoing search for the time you want. BUT plan in advance. October and November 2013 will be Coming soon


----------



## squierjosh (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm looking at RCI's site right now, for any available date in the Orlando area, and not one DVC is showing up. It's all Kissimmee, Davenport, or Clermont. Maybe I don't have a good enough timeshares to trade with. I have two TSs, one gives 51,000 points every year, the other gives 33,000 every other year. I can easily have over 100,000 points to use, and nothing in DVC is showing up.




Keep Traveling said:


> No it's quite easy if you setup an ongoing search for the time you want. BUT plan in advance. October and November 2013 will be Coming soon


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 29, 2013)

Are any of your points based in the Orlando area?  If so you will be blocked from seeing and DVC.  Also Disney does small bulk deposits that doesn't sit in RCI inventory for long.  You have to keep checking and/or watch the sightings board.  It isn't unusual for the most of the units to be taken on the same day they are deposited.


----------



## squierjosh (Mar 29, 2013)

Nope, they are both in MN. Luckily I'm not looking to go until January 2015, so I have some time to figure it out. Sounds like Bonnet might be a nice alternative, since they have the shuttle. Otherwise we'll be paying to park every day. Oh joy.



tschwa2 said:


> Are any of your points based in the Orlando area?  If so you will be blocked from seeing and DVC.  Also Disney does small bulk deposits that doesn't sit in RCI inventory for long.  You have to keep checking and/or watch the sightings board.  It isn't unusual for the most of the units to be taken on the same day they are deposited.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

Bonnet Creek now charges $5 pp for the shuttle.


----------



## squierjosh (Mar 29, 2013)

Per person, each way? Or round trip?



DeniseM said:


> Bonnet Creek now charges $5 pp for the shuttle.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

squierjosh said:


> Per person, each way? Or round trip?



I believe it's each trip, but they keep changing it, and I haven't checked recently.

Correction - from their website:



> The resort offers scheduled transportation to the Disney Theme Parks. Effective March 1, 2013 each guest at Wyndham Bonnet Creek utilizing the transportation shuttle to a Disney theme park or Downtown Disney will need a ticket to board the bus. Tickets will be sold at the resort for *$5 per person per round trip* for any Wyndham Bonnet Creek guest wanting to use this service. Children three years of age and under will be complimentary.


----------



## presley (Mar 29, 2013)

DVC makes their deposits about 6-7 months out.  If you want DVC for January 2015, you won't get a match until 6 or 7 months before, unless things change.  I suggest putting in the ongoing request now.  That way, you will in the front of the line.  

Set up your search by using RCI codes and not by area.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

presley said:


> DVC makes their deposits about 6-7 months out.  If you want DVC for January 2015, you won't get a match until 6 or 7 months before, unless things change.  I suggest putting in the ongoing request now.  That way, you will in the front of the line.
> 
> Set up your search by using RCI codes and not by area.



It looks like he has RCI points - not TPU - can you put in an ongoing search with points?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> It looks like he has RCI points - not TPU - can you put in an ongoing search with points?



Yes, you can enter an ongoing search with points, but it still pulls from weeks' inventory, not points' inventory.


----------



## NKN (Mar 29, 2013)

We've stayed at the Polynesian Isles run by Diamond Resorts.  Very nice.  We've also stayed at the Cypress Harbor by Marriott, even nicer.  Both of which we exchanged into through RCI. 

There are a few Marriott's on RCI, but you have to watch for the weeks.  They are few and far between.   You'd have a better chance with Polynesian Isles.

Since there are so many resorts in Greater Orlando, you could always limit yourself to just the Gold Crowns.  And throwing darts works.  

Basically, just pick one that sounds nice, or has a good tug rating, or a good RCI review and go for it.



NKN


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 31, 2013)

now assuming you have a car!

Silver Lake
Orbit one - use to be okay - now not sure

hate to say it - Westgate - the resort itself is nice - just have to avoid the sales shark.

Sheraton Vistana Resort - old - it does have shuttle - some people told me getting off the shuttle they were renting a car tomorrow - it was midnight and the parks had closed at 9pm.

Grand Beach
Cypress Pointe
bryan's spanish cove - like orbit it is old - but it was in pretty good shape.

so say what you are listing - leave out Davenport, Clermont


----------



## squierjosh (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the response. Are you saying avoid Clermont and Davenport?



spiceycat said:


> now assuming you have a car!
> 
> Silver Lake
> Orbit one - use to be okay - now not sure
> ...


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 1, 2013)

When you buy your Disneyworld tickets from SOME AAA offices (but definitely not all of them), you get parking included at no charge.  You might call your local AAA and see if yours is one that includes parking.  If so, renting a car to use for to and from the airport/getting groceries/going out to eat/etc. might be a really good thing.  You might also call the Orlando AAA office; it seems to me that one year we bought tickets there and they may have included parking.  

When we're renting a car, we shop the discount sites and reserve one that we can live with the price; then we continue shopping on a weekly basis, or even more frequently, for a better price and make a new reservation and cancel the old one; we do that right up until the day before we are to leave.  Considering the time you have until you are going, you should be able to find an outstanding deal on a rental car.


----------



## squierjosh (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, I'll definitely keep them in mind.



PStreet1 said:


> When you buy your Disneyworld tickets from SOME AAA offices (but definitely not all of them), you get parking included at no charge.  You might call your local AAA and see if yours is one that includes parking.  If so, renting a car to use for to and from the airport/getting groceries/going out to eat/etc. might be a really good thing.  You might also call the Orlando AAA office; it seems to me that one year we bought tickets there and they may have included parking.
> 
> When we're renting a car, we shop the discount sites and reserve one that we can live with the price; then we continue shopping on a weekly basis, or even more frequently, for a better price and make a new reservation and cancel the old one; we do that right up until the day before we are to leave.  Considering the time you have until you are going, you should be able to find an outstanding deal on a rental car.


----------



## kanerf (Apr 1, 2013)

I have traded into DVC via RCI for the last 3 years.  I usually go in May and October for the Epcot festivals.  The last bunch of DVC that was in RCI was for July-Sep, so hopefully Oct will be in the next bunch.  It normally takes between 45 and 55K RCI points for a 1 bedroom reservation at most of the DVC resorts.  More if you want a larger unit, which are much harder to get, but I do see them show up.  You have to jump as soon as you see them because they will disappear within a few days of being posted.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 1, 2013)

squierjosh said:


> Anything within walking distance? Or with a free shuttle?


Anyone who asks that question isn't familiar with Disney World.  (Nothing wrong with that.)  Disney World is about TWICE the size of Manhattan.  There are four theme parks, two water parks, dozens of resorts, over 100 restaurants, over 100 miles of roads, etc.  Even if you're "on site", you won't be within walking distance to most things.  Disney transportation is good if you're staying on site.  NONE of the other hotels or timeshares have shuttles (free or paid) that you'll probably be satisfied with.  It's far more convenient to drive, even if you have to pay.



squierjosh said:


> But I've been reading on here that DVC is basically impossible to trade into with RCI. Is this not true?


Not true.  If you plan ahead and use ongoing searches, it's pretty easy to get into DVC.



			
				squierjosh;1444898Otherwise we'll be paying to park every day. Oh joy.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> It's $14/day and you can park multiple times/places if you want.  It's free if you're staying on site or if you have an annual pass.  To me, I prefer driving even if I'm on site (DVC), and I would never consider anything but driving if I was off site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kewanee (Apr 10, 2013)

As long as you read the tips and reviews on TUG first, you probably can't go wrong in Orlando.  And if you are doing anything other than Disney or staying off property, you will want a car (like Universal, Sea World, etc).   I have traded into Sheraton Vistana (beautiful), Orbit One (perfectly fine), DVC Boardwalk, and Houses at Summer Bay (outstanding).   We are leaving this weekend for another week at the Houses, but will probably only do one Disney waterpark.   This trip is to go to Harry Potter and visit relatives.   And all of my trips have been during spring or summer school breaks.  So if you can go in January (other than new years), I'm guessing you won't have trouble matching an ongoing search.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 10, 2013)

Disney's Magic Kingdom isn't even within walking distance from it's own parking lot! You maybe could swim, but it is not allowed.


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 11, 2013)

spiceycat said:


> Sheraton Vistana Resort - old - it does have shuttle - some people told me getting off the shuttle they were renting a car tomorrow - it was midnight and the parks had closed at 9pm.



Old, but recently renovated. Good resort in a great location, but the people waiting for the shuttle never look happy when we drive by them.

Sheila


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 11, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Disney's Magic Kingdom isn't even within walking distance from it's own parking lot! You maybe could swim, but it is not allowed.


LOL - so true.  After taking a tram from the parking lot to the Ticket & Transportation Center, you still have to take a boat or monorail the other several miles.

We're at Bay Lake Tower this week (the closest Disney property to Magic Kingdom -- way closer than the parking lot) and it's a 13 minute walk from here to the gates at MK.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 11, 2013)

When I trade my RCI week (not points), I usually end up at either Vistana or an HGVC resort.  Luckily, they are my favorite resorts, but they are also large enough to almost always have availability.  Since they have a 1 in  4 rule, I get to mix it up at all of them.  But, I wouldn't stay at either of them without a car.


----------

